

TED Talks Pranav Mistry: The thrilling potential of SixthSense technology - prabodh
http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/pranav_mistry_the_thrilling_potential_of_sixthsense_technology.html

======
shafqat
I was simply amazed... This is a must watch.

